# Më Pranë Njëri-Tjetrit > Grupmoshat e komunitetit >  Sot me ben pershtypje...

## broken_smile

meqe tema e vjeter ishte mbyllur, hapa nje teme te re...

me beri pershtypje si shkoi provimi sot..nje pjese te mire e kohes kaloi duke folur per filmat A beautiful mind, Mr. Jones dhe Shutter island... i analizuam nje per nje  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Etna Etna

Uroj te kesh dale mire Broken  :buzeqeshje: 

Sa per temen ,shume shpejt do mbyllet  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## WALCHIRIA

A thua te jet efikase ajo maska me kos e maj birre qe lexova ktu ne forum ?  :rrotullo syte:

----------


## broken_smile

> Uroj te kesh dale mire Broken 
> 
> Sa per temen ,shume shpejt do mbyllet


faleminderit Etna  :buzeqeshje:  mire dola, me pelqeu menyra si u zhvillua provimi : )

sot me beri pershtypje edhe portinaia e pallatit, ne fakt perhere me ben pershtypje jo vetem sot. sa shume kujdeset per mua, e kam kontrollorin tim personal, do t'i dije te gjitha. saqe as mami im nuk me ben aq shume pyetje sa me ben ajo : )

----------


## Marya

Dar di 
 Mos e mull kete teme, lena ne kalamajte eforumit te shprehim budallalliqet tona

----------


## gloreta

E kam ne dore tani une kete teme, Marya, por te permbaheni, t'a beni sa me te kendshme, duke postuar ashtu sic kerkohet tema, pa devijuar prej saj. Pra postoni, shprehuni, por sipas temes.

Kaloni sa me bukur ne vazhdim...  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Marya

> E kam ne dore tani une kete teme, Marya, por te permbaheni, t'a beni sa me te kendshme, duke postuar ashtu sic kerkohet tema, pa devijuar prej saj. Pra postoni, shprehuni, por sipas temes.
> 
> Kaloni sa me bukur ne vazhdim...


O gloreta po edhe do komentojme pershtypjet e njeri  tjetrit dhe pastaj del cit cat.
Cfare me beri pershtypje mua sot , kur vajta tek bashkia per aktet , prisjane rradhe dhe ndiqja ata qe ishin perpara meje tek paraqisnin aktet. 
Papa shume njerez ishin te divorcuar, jo akti i divorcit, jo akti i njohjes se femijes, jo e njeh jo nuk e njeh, jo ke te drejte, jo nuk ke te drejte mbi femine tende. 
Papa sa gjera te komplikuara, edhe keshtu eshte e veshtire  jeta dhe burokratet te bejne cmos ta ndjesh deri ne kocke veshtiresine dhe mbi te gjithe femijet vuajne.

----------


## Marya

Nje i njohur 46 vjec qe kishte pesuar infarkt ishte shtruar tek spitali amerikan ne tirane dhe i kishin bere koronarografi plus i kishin vene nje valve.
I kishin kerkuar rreth 6000 euro, meqenese ishte punonjes tek nje ambasade e huaj, ambasada ja kishte marre persiper shpenzimet, po nje njeri i thjesht ku ti gjeje gjithe ato para nqs ti ndodhe gje??
Se dija  qe paskan cmime te ketilla .....gjynah njerezit

----------


## Endless

goli i welback, me finde! i bukur fort!

----------


## *~Rexhina~*

Me ben pershtypje sesi nuk kaloj provin shoqia, dhe ndihem stupid se mendova sikur ajo beri aq mre si une dhe i thash e gezuar "yay morra 96 po ti?"...duhet te marresh 75 te kalosh...jan gjithsej 50 pyetje nga lektura qe kompozohet nga me shume se 12 powerpoints, dhe kjo eshte java e dyte e shkolles...e shkreta i kishte syte flake te kuqe, sdija ca te thoja...kemi dhe 99 provime te tjera para diplomimit, to think qe duhet te shkosh 99 ne provim e stresuar se mos nuk kalojm, is a very scary feeling :/

----------


## AlbaneZ

Serioziteti i dikujt,nuk e kisha pare me perpara...

----------


## mia@

Nje lajm qe lexova ne FB. Njeri ketu ne shtetin ku jetoj une, telefonoi 911 se nuk i pelqeu si ja kishin bere sandwich-in. Kujtonte se po ta merrte me me pak mish e ta zevenesonte me djath do kushtonte me pak, por jo. Kjo e merziti jashtezakonisht shume, dhe nga telefoni i restorantit telefoni policine. Dispatcher  qe ju pergigj i tha, "Nese nuk te pelqen sandwich-i mos e bliiiii!  Sa kam qesh. :ngerdheshje:  Cfare s'mban kjo toke!

----------


## letaa

sot me beri pershtypje qe ne te vertet ne ket bot ka njerz qe skuptohen leht , duan te mashtrojn duke te pare ne sy... gjyna te shkretet..

----------


## [Perla]

Stresin?? Kush e shpiku?  :ngerdheshje:  Cfare shakash te shpifura qe te ben  :i ngrysur:

----------


## mia@

> Stresin?? Kush e shpiku? Cfare shakash te shpifura qe te ben


Lol, meqe na kujtove stresin, piva kafen me njeren sot, dhe po me tregonte sa te mire e kishte burrin, e blahblah(asnjehere s'me ka pelqyer kur mburrin burrin. Nuk e di pse me duket sikur duan ti bejne qejfin vetes, ose nuk  e duan, e ndjejne keqardhje per te), nejse pasi me foli fjale shume te mira filloi po me tregonte se vuante nga depresioni. :me dylbi:  Qe kur kishte lind cupen s'kishte punuar asnje dite. Gjej pune i thashe se s'ke ca ben tere diten e mendja te vete vetem per keq. Po sikur, po sikur, ja bente tere kohen lol. Sikur ne te tjeret e kemi cdo gje ne jete te sigurt, lol.  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## Marya

Dje ne park dikush kishte harruar cel, iu afrova me frike se mos ishte bombe :buzeqeshje:  , u perpoqa te zhbllokoja qe te merrja ne tel nr e fundit , po nuk arrita dot, pastaj e lashe po ne ate vend, e pashe qe njerezit kalonin dhe asnjeri nuk e preku derisa ika, do zoti e gjen personi qe e ka harruar , sepse sa here kam humbur dicka tek ai park e kam gjetur me vone.
 Te ishte ne shqiperi do kishte avulluar telefoni.

----------


## Lexuesi_

I zuna ne flagrancë  :ngerdheshje:  2 persona.

----------

Busy Girl (12-03-2015)

----------


## tetovarja87

Endera ime,uff ku dreqin me coi aq large  :i ngrysur: 
pershtypja me e madhe-c'ka o ka ndodhe me mua-apo lypset me shku me bo nje cheking ka truri  :buzeqeshje:

----------


## broken_smile

> Endera ime,uff ku dreqin me coi aq large 
> pershtypja me e madhe-c'ka o ka ndodhe me mua-apo lypset me shku me bo nje cheking ka truri


mos ke dashur te thuash check up? leqe lere ca check upi, i bejme nje check out fare e biem rehat  :buzeqeshje: 

pershtypja e sotme eshte qe dashkam vetem gjume...

----------


## tetovarja87

> mos ke dashur te thuash check up? leqe lere ca check upi, i bejme nje check out fare e biem rehat 
> 
> pershtypja e sotme eshte qe dashkam vetem gjume...


e di se cheking i bie kontroll,paska shku anglishtja ime..uff


sa per gjumin mos bejm mhb

----------

